# Frankreich Mittelmeer an "Côte d’Azur"



## plastikjoe (27. August 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich fahr in 2 Wochen an die Côte d’Azur  im Süden von Frankreich und habe vor ab und zu vom Ufer aus zu angeln. 
Was und mit was kann man dort fangen.
Wir wollen campen gehen, gibts dort einen schönen Angelcampingplatz. Gibts irgendwo eine schöne Webseite, auf der nicht essbare und giftige Fische samt Bild sichtbar sind. Nicht das ich mich gerade im Urlaub vergifte.

Vielen Dank
plastikjoe


----------



## RickyMike (27. August 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Mittelmeer an "Côte d’Azur"*

Hallo plastikjoe,
ab dem 8.09.07 bin ich auch für 3 1/2 Wochen in Südfrankreich, in der Nähe von Perpignan. Wir sind zum 8 oder 10mal dort. Nun zu deiner Frage, Giftig wie überall sind die Petermänchen (sehr sehr giftig, lieber Hacken abschneiden und ab zurück ins Meer, okay ist nicht waidgerecht aber den gesamten Urlaub zu versauen wegen einer Unachtsamkeit) Fangen kann man im Mittelmeer so ziemlich jeden Fisch. Da das Mittelmeer sehr klar ist, sollte alles ein wenig feiner sein, also fast so als wenn du auf Friedfisch gehst. Das beste ist aber , dass die letzten 400 Meter (oder letzte Brücke) von den Flüßen mit zum Meer gehören und du keinen Angelschein dafür brauchst. Dort ist es wie zu Hause am Fluß, zusätzlich sind in den Flüßen Meeräschen drin. Fängigster Köder: Brot. Also dann viel Spass im Urlaub und Petri Heil


----------



## plastikjoe (30. August 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Mittelmeer an "Côte d’Azur"*

Hallo Mike,

danke für die Infos. 
Mit was kann ich jetzt Meeräschen dort fangen. Blinker? Brot und Pose oder auf Grund. Wie groß die Haken?
Kann man eigentlich so einen bunten Fisch, wie sie überall rumschwimmen ca 3-5 cm lang. an einen großen Haken hängen und rausschmeisen. Beißt dann was an?
Wie weit sollte man rausschmeisen? Zu welcher Zeit ist es günstig? 
Vielen Dank

Grüsse Plastikjoe


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Mittelmeer an "Côte d’Azur"*

@RickyMike: Du bist doch nicht etwa auch auf Le Brasilia|wavey::m::q:q

@plastikjoe
Hol Dir Toastbrot und biete das in den Flussunterläufen an extrem scharfen 8er-10er Haken an der Posenangel in 1-2m Wassertiefe an und Du wirst sicherlich Deine Mulets (Meeräschen) fangen.
Und wenn Du 'nen wirklich guten Campingplatz direkt an Meer und Fluss suchst, versuch's am besten hier. Da kannst Du super im Fluss auf Meeräschen (oder auch Weißfisch, oder auch Raubfisch) angeln, hast im Meer gute Chancen auf Wolfsbarsch und auch noch einen Hafen mit guten Plätzen in Laufweite.


----------



## plastikjoe (31. August 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Mittelmeer an "Côte d’Azur"*

Hallo,

super Infos, Danke!
Hat jemand einen Campingplatz vor/nach Nice/Nizza, der besonders besticht zum Angeln?

Gruß plastikjoe


----------



## RickyMike (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Frankreich Mittelmeer an "Côte d’Azur"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @RickyMike: Du bist doch nicht etwa auch auf Le Brasilia|wavey::m::q:q
> 
> Nee, kurz vor der Spanischen Grenze, St. Cyprien Plage. Dort waren wir. Bin seit gestern wieder da. Also Tips zum Mulets fangen wie folgt, Angel mit Wasserkugel (komplet füllen muss sinken) oder Spirollino, nach ca. 80 cm, einen Blinker mit einem Haken der ca ca. 8 cm dahinter montiert ist und mit Wurm bestückt wird. Weit raus damit, sinken lassen und anschließend ganz langsam , wirklich langsam einziehen. Habe so mehrere Mulets mit ca. 30 bis 45 cm gefangen. Funktioniert im Hafen und im Fluss. Grüßle aus dem Schwabenland


----------

